# impossible de changer mes icônes



## Mecyr (16 Août 2010)

Bonjour

je vous expose mon problème : voulant customiser mon mac, je me suis mis dans l'idée de changer les icônes de mes dossiers et applications. Il y a quelques jours, j'y suis arrivé en utilisant la méthode manuelle (copier coller en faisant "afficher les informations"). Depuis aujourd'hui, je n'y arrive plus. Quand je fais "afficher les informations" sur l'icône que je veux utiliser, il n'y a plus l'aperçu en haut à gauche de la fenêtre, il n'y a que l'icône générique png ou icns. J'ai essayé d'utiliser le freeware LiteIcons, mais lui non plus n'y arrive pas. Des idées pour m'aider ?

merci d'avance


----------



## Rémi M (16 Août 2010)

Bonsoir,

Tu devrais utiliser CandyBar, il est très facile à utiliser et complet. Avec lui, tu peux modifier, Applications, Dossiers... très rapidement 

Enjoy !


----------



## Mecyr (16 Août 2010)

le problème c'est que c'est payant, et je ne suis pas sûr que ça résolve le problème. Je ne veux pas investir dans un logiciel qui ne fonctionnera pas...


----------



## Rémi M (16 Août 2010)

Je l'utilise alors que je n'ai pas acheté, j'utilise juste les 14 jours qui me sont autorisés, et il ne perd une journée que quand tu l'utilises, et ça m'étonnerai que tu changes tes icônes tous les jours, si ?


----------



## Mecyr (16 Août 2010)

je vais essayer la version démo alors... merci pour le conseil.


----------



## Rémi M (16 Août 2010)

Pas de quoi


----------



## wath68 (16 Août 2010)

Hello.

Il y a une section spéciale "Customisation" sur le forum (où tu aurais dû poster d'ailleurs).
Tu devrais y trouver pas mal de réponses.

Quel OS as-tu ?
Depuis Snow Leopard, la méthode du copier/coller dans la fenêtre d'information ne fonctionne plus pour les applis Apple. Il faut changer l'icône dans le dossier "Resources".


----------



## Mecyr (16 Août 2010)

en fait je suis sous léopard. La méthode manuelle a déjà fonctionné mais ne fonctionne plus. Je viens de tester candybar qui marche par exemple avec un icontainer qui est fourni avec, mais qui, comme LiteIcons, ne marche pas par la métode glisser/déposer...

On passe dans "customisation"&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)

Tu glisses toutes tes icônes dans la collection (ou bien tu organises) et là tu peux glisser les icônes.


----------

